# Question about passenger changing the route mid-drive



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Today my passenger had a pre-selected destination, during the drive she told me she needed to only 'stop' there to pick up her friends, and go to another destination.

My question, does Uber pay me for where I went on the pre-selected route? Or the final destination (from point A-B, then onto point C in todays case)


----------



## Footnanking (Aug 6, 2015)

From the moment you start the trip until you end it. Doesnt matter if there is a pre-selected route or not.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Once you hit start trip the meter is running (at a very putride .15/c mile usually) but it is running! And as long as you don't end trip (don't ever end trip until all pax are out of the vehicle and the doors are closed) then you will be charging them the whole time (as it should be).


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

The only time destination or pickup matters as far as pay is concerned is UberPOOL. Those riders cannot change either pickup or end points as they are quoted a fare based on those.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Just GPS the newly requested destination and head that direction. Passengers change up with some regularly.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Happens all the time. You will get paid for time and miles traveled, no more no less.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

It's best if you can get the passenger to put the new destination in their app for you. Otherwise, they could claim you didn't end the trip when you dropped the first pax off.

And this is important - the app user should be in the car the whole time. I had a rider the other day who wanted me to take his friend to the bus stop. A was the app holder and asked me to drop him off two blocks away then take his friend, B, all the way to the bus station. Would have been uninsured.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I ALWAYS ask the pax to update the destination if they have multiple pick-ups/drop-offs. I tell them Uber needs to log in the new destination for liability/insurance purpose. Then I'll inform Uber that pax requested multiple stops. That way I don't get stiffed.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

It really doesn't matter....A to B is how the fare is calculated so stops in between is no big deal.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

DocT said:


> I ALWAYS ask the pax to update the destination if they have multiple pick-ups/drop-offs. I tell them Uber needs to log in the new destination for liability/insurance purpose. Then I'll inform Uber that pax requested multiple stops. That way I don't get stiffed.


I've tried to do this and half the time the pax throws a fit or asks why or does the whole "Just drive, I can point you there." And yes, this is after I've told them Uber needs a documented request from the client lol


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I've tried to do this and half the time the pax throws a fit or asks why or does the whole "Just drive, I can point you there." And yes, this is after I've told them Uber needs a documented request from the client lol


No destination in app?

"I'm sorry. For liability reasons, I can not transport you in my PERSONAL vehicle. Please cancel and request another Uber."


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Lol...like I keep saying, some of you should have done this before the app had a navigation component and pre destination. Fun times...my Chrysler Uconnect saved me hundreds of times.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I just tell them I like to have the address so that if some sort of glitch occurs in tracking our trip and they get overcharged Uber/Lyft can fix it.


----------



## rcorey (Sep 9, 2015)

There is a good question here regarding liability/insurance. As the partner, are you covered (insured) once you accept the trip no matter where the final destination may be? Or is the insurance point to point, making it necessary to update the destination?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

No. You don't have to put on or update destination. Insurance covers you from the time you take the ping until you slide end trip.


----------



## POPPIE (Sep 9, 2015)

I just wait on pax,i'll sit in my A/C,and wait on them.It is their dime. It does help out though when things get slow in tampa bay area.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Happens all the time. You will get paid for time and miles traveled, no more no less.


You'll also be reimbursed for any tolls. If any tolls are missed, simply press "Need Help" and provide the details.


----------



## Gerardo Morales (Sep 19, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Today my passenger had a pre-selected destination, during the drive she told me she needed to only 'stop' there to pick up her friends, and go to another destination.
> 
> My question, does Uber pay me for where I went on the pre-selected route? Or the final destination (from point A-B, then onto point C in todays case)


This was an issue for me starting out as well, but as most of the others have mentioned just leave the meter running throughout the entire ride even if there are multiple stops. What I didn't figure out yet is changing the address through UBER if there are multiple stops. I usually bring up a secondary navigation app and set the new location. Once I get there and drop them off, only then will I close the ride.

Does anyone know if you can change the destination address through the UBER app as you're going through multiple stops?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> It's best if you can get the passenger to put the new destination in their app for you. Otherwise, they could claim you didn't end the trip when you dropped the first pax off.
> 
> And this is important - the app user should be in the car the whole time. I had a rider the other day who wanted me to take his friend to the bus stop. A was the app holder and asked me to drop him off two blocks away then take his friend, B, all the way to the bus station. Would have been uninsured.


No - that's not true.
'A' could have just as easily called for an Uber to take just his friend to the bus stop and not been in the car at all and it would have still been insured. All that matters is that the trip is still active for the ride. The Uber insurance covers ALL riders on a active trip.

If you drop off rider A, continue the trip with rider B but then see that rider A has 'canceled/ended' the trip, THEN you should stop immediately and let rider B out... because THEN no one is insured.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> The only time destination or pickup matters as far as pay is concerned is UberPOOL. Those riders cannot change either pickup or end points as they are quoted a fare based on those.


"Uber POOL"?
Where can I find more info about this? More importantly, would that option require any driver input or is it managed completely at rider/s end? Thx.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

If memory serves you just tap the address shown, it opens an entry mode, type new address. Could be wrong, it has been a couple months.


----------



## Gerardo Morales (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah, I was thinking that too. I'll check it out unless someone else confirms also.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> "Uber POOL"?
> Where can I find more info about this? More importantly, would that option require any driver input or is it managed completely at rider/s end? Thx.


Plenty of threads on this board discussing it, just use search. Widely hated by drivers, I don't drive Uber much anymore so I am neutral on it.


----------



## POPPIE (Sep 9, 2015)

DocT said:


> No destination in app?
> 
> "I'm sorry. For liability reasons, I can not transport you in my PERSONAL vehicle. Please cancel and request another Uber."


But you can input the address in the app under the completed trip. It gives you that option so you don t get screwed out of $. I simply tell them ,on their next uber request,to have a final destination. I just normally let it calculate it 'till I close the trip.


----------

